# Oscars Tribute to Horror



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

For those of you who missed the Academy Awards last night, there was a special Tribute to Horror segment.

You can read about it here.

http://www.mahalo.com/oscars-horror-movie-tribute


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I watched it - well done and we tried to name the movies as the clips popped up (which was a challenge)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They seemed to go heavily on the more modern horror movies, though they did have some images of the classics.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I was a little annoyed that several of them weren't true horror movies (plenty of thrillers), but I thought is was a nice segment.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

they should have all kind's of awards for horror flick's alot of them bring in ton's of money too just cause they dont have George Clooney in them dosent mean there not worthy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> they should have all kind's of awards for horror flick's alot of them bring in ton's of money too just cause they dont have George Clooney in them dosent mean there not worthy


George Clooney was in "From Dusk to Dawn", so that makes him a horror actor - sort of


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

George was also in the final season of _The Facts of Life _as the handyman.

Yes, it's tv, not movies... But if THAT's not scary, I don't know what is!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, look at those hairstyles!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey wheres Ms. Garret? RIP OFF "....Gurls....Gurls...Gurls....."


----------

